# UTZ pretzels:Beware!!!!



## 18553 (Jul 16, 2005)

Ok, I enjoy eating pretzels, and have eaten them all my life. I also happen to be extremely lactose intolerant in addition to IBS. You probably don't see a problem here. i didn't think I had a problem either. But I started eating these pretzels, and my stomach started grumbling, right as I was eating the pretzels! I looked at the ingredients, and it had butter, and buttermilk! i never heard of pretzels with dairy in them! has anyone else? I know I won't be eating UTZ anymore. Just a warning to any of you who are lactose intolerant. i usually check everything I eat, but I never expected pretzels to be dairy, unless you buy the fresh baked at the airport or mall that slop on the butter!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2005)

I am a pretzel muncher and I have never seen UTZ pretzel in Winter Haven, FL or Wisconsin.Who makes them?Char


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

UTZ is the people who make them (or at least the brand on them).If you cannot have dairy you have to check the label of every processed food you eat. There are lots of reasons people add various dairy components to food in manufacturing.K.


----------



## 13853 (May 2, 2005)

I think Sams Clubs carry UTZ. Family Dollar carries a brand that's fat free without any dairy. Not the most healthy snack but it's my replacement for chips, etc.


----------



## 18490 (Apr 14, 2005)

Steve S.,I to just found that I am lactose intolerant. How do you distinguish between IBS and what is being caused by lactose? The symptoms are so similar and I'm finding forms of lactose in some foods that you would never have suspected. Like the Utz pretzels or Gardettos snacks to name a few.ThanksJK


----------



## 18553 (Jul 16, 2005)

Hey JAK, Lactose is dairy products, which I cannot eat. But I also have IBS. You have to read the labels on EVERYTHING! Lactose is also called, whey, casein, milk solids, and there are probably many more names. I can not have bread crumbs, butter, milk, etc. Just a few substitues I use are, for bread crumbs you can use matzoh meal(most grocery stores I think would carry it), instead of butter I use vegetable oil spread, and for milk I use 100% lactose free milk(usually lactaid). hope that helps.


----------

